# Farbfindnug für mein Layout



## dkuhberg (28. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das mein Thread hier richtig gelandet ist, denn ich brauche Hilfe von kreativen Köpfen! *g* Also ich habe dieses Layout gebastelt... Nun finde ich es ein wenig trist, kalt bzw. farblos. Ich habe schon rumexperimentiert aber leider ohne Erfolg!  Was meint ihr? Sieht es so doch gut aus? Oder was würdet ihr machen? Habt ihr vielleicht Effektvorschläge oder ähnliches? Die Seite sollte aber trotzdem noch relativ seriös rüberkommen, also bitte nicht allzu verrückte Ideen... *fg* Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit mein Layout ein wenig umzubasteln!?  Ich freu mich schon auf eurer Vorschläge, vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## versuch13 (28. April 2005)

Hi, vielleicht hilft dir einer der Links weiter:

http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html

http://wellstyled.com/tools/colorscheme2/index-en.html

http://www.metacolor.de/


 gruß


----------



## c2uk (28. April 2005)

Das Layout und die Farben gefallen mir recht gut, aber hast schon recht, da fehlt etwas Farbe. Zeit etwas auszuprobieren habe ich keine mehr, allerdings ein paar Links zu Farbratgebern:

http://www.validhtml.com/farbzusammenstellung/
http://www.limov.com/colour/
http://www.colr.org/
http://www.colorcombos.com/

 Okay, da war ich mal wieder etwas zu langsam, habe die Links gelöscht, die versuch13 schon genannt hat.


----------



## ShadowMan (28. April 2005)

Okay, es ist schon irgendwie trist, wirkt aber dennoch sehr seriös und gefällt mir daher ehrlich sehr gut! 
Schau doch einfach mal auf eine der Farbmatchseiten, welche Farbe denn noch gut zu diesem blau passen würde. Etwas Kontrast würde der Seite jedenfalls nicht schaden. Außerdem hast du oben ja noch eine große freie Fläche, die du mit einer schicken Grafik ausfüllen kannst.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## dkuhberg (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten und die ganzen Links. Ich habe mal wieder ein wenig rumprobiert aber leider ohne ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis!  Irgendwie ist mir die Kreativität ausgegangen! *heul* Falls ihr Zeit habt würde ich mich über einen Vorschlag eurerseits sehr freuen!  Hoffe das ich nicht zuviel verlange.

Ahso, vielen Dank für das Lob... Gut das ihr derselben Meinung seit das es ein wenig farblos wirkt, dachte schon ich spinne! *g* Naja, ich werde mich mal ein wenig auf www.metacolor.de umschauen. Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## dkuhberg (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich schon wieder!  Hat nicht vielleicht doch jemand nen Vorschlag?


----------



## misswebmistress (2. Mai 2005)

Du hast zuwenig Kontrast finde ich.
Probier mal die zwei Balken oben und unten etwas kräftiger zu machen,
dafür aber das Innere etwas heller...

Die Schrift "the easy way...." ist nicht schön, überleg dir was anderes,
entweder antialias benutzen oder klarere Schrift verwenden.


----------

